# Landscaping How-To Books



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

Thanks for the heads up on the book. I might need it soon... 

GP


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## AMX (Nov 1, 2005)

AFXtoo you will need to check out my layout when I get some pics of it.....

I have been creeping along at a snails pace on it, but it has some very realistic real world race track features....

I saw that you were putting soil and scenery in around yours in one of the posts either here or SCI....

I have around 120 feet of 4 lane, a row of pit buildings and press area, rescue equipment and air evac, spectator areas and pedestrians, regulation run off and fencing, pitwalls, and a few other extras that I can't wait to build a web document on. It takes up about 240 square feet of house just for the table and around 300 sq ft for the support equipment and walk around room.

The KSR got my motivation up a few years back and I cycle my time on it as much as I can allow.

I have a graftable 22 foot routed straight that subs as a drag strip, but since it is 4 lane it kinda loses the effect.

I will post pics sometime soon, but want to get it to an enviable stage before the first posting....more to follow soon.....


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I go to the train shows in Allentown and pick up the old magazines 3 for 1.00. although theres only a few tricks in most books (90% of the books are advertising) you can't beat the price.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

AfxToo said:


> Talk about slow. I've only been working on my track only during the winter months. I don't think what I've done so far is all that special, not compared to some of the other tracks out there like Scott's Vargo Speedway.


For years I have wanted to write a landscaping book specifically for HO slot car tracks, but, like I have the time for that!  I think I used that book AFXToo describes plus some others- I'll have to look for them. I built most of my landscaping from railroad books.

Whatever time you spend on your track should make it something special. Thanks for the comments though. I've always been one of those nutty creative types and have actually enjoyed doing the detailing part of the track more than building cars. My track took years and years and years to finish. It's nearing the 15th anniversary and is looking kind of scruffy after lots of use and moving it last year. I'm planning on a major revamp this winter. Started some of it already. I plan on building a new website for our club also, highlighting the latest and greatest developments in our group. :thumbsup: 

-Scott V.
Vargo Speedway


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

AFXToo - Thanks for the post. I love looking at those railroader's books. Those guys are really into detail. Sooo many projects. I had been to ScottV's site before but I missed the pics of his track. That is awesome. 
AMX- Send some pics of work in progress. This layout sounds great!
Jim


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

AFXtoo- finally got around to ordering this book today. The last landscaping I did was with the Great Stuff foam that you had suggested. Although it comes out looking like funnel cakes, it is pretty easy to shpae with a dremel! Can't wait to see some new ideas.
Jim


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

T-jetjim said:


> AFXtoo- finally got around to ordering this book today. The last landscaping I did was with the Great Stuff foam that you had suggested. Although it comes out looking like funnel cakes, it is pretty easy to shpae with a dremel! Can't wait to see some new ideas.
> Jim


LOL, when I use to run a Halloween Haunted House, we would use "great stuff" foam for guts on our dummies. it dries nice, paints easy and looks like someones insides poured out. ewwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BTW, running a haunted house was the easiest 9 thousand bucks I ever made. and that was only my share, the owner pocketed over 30,000.


----------

